# ,  / > Icom >   IC726

## AndyL

,      726. !00 ,        4   ,  .       . ,     ,  : 
 -      ;
 -      (  SSB);
 -   RN4CA     (   ).

   ,     .
:
 -       (   );
 -   DDS;
 -  BFO    LSB, SSB  CW (  ,   ,    ).

   :
 -      ;
 - ,      .

:
 -         (  -  500),     DDS clocks.
 -      SSB  -   ,  - .
 -  -  !!      ,         .   ,      CW       .       ,     . 

 ,      .

----------

AndyL

----------


## AndyL

.   ,     .

----------


## ra3poy

BFO LSB  .      .     .       ,      .      ,.        .

----------


## UD0CAJ

721.  .    :

      .       .   WWWHV  10 .       .  USB,       9999,00 .    - 1130 .   134.    -  10000,   9999,   1.   . 

   LSB.   10001.    - 1.     .      .  -    10-20.   .  ,   . 


   !     ,     USB      LSB     . 

  -             9  .        .         .       .       ?

  LSB     ""    150-200.       - ,    ?

----------


## AndyL

,    ,      IC726  OMNIRig.       -   .   OMNI   ( USB-RS232)   ,    ,     .    ,    ?     7.

----------

ru9bl

----------


## RN3GP

> 300


    ,   .      ,        +  SpectraLAB.

----------

DARKSTAR, RX6DL

----------


## UD0CAJ

> ,  ?
>        "" .
>    ?
>   ...
> !


   .      -    .     .             .          .   ,      .   5 -    .            .          .  -          - SSB  LSB    .                 (   , 5, 10  ).          . 

   .             ,   . 

 !      .   -   27  .       20.     30-40 .    -   . 

              .

     : https://yadi.sk/i/G4QcaM0Xdd72g

----------

RX6DL

----------


## Serg

> ...
>   ,       !
>  .


 http://www.universal-radio.com/catal...5.html#options
726 = 725+50.

20   ,  250 ,        , ..       -   .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## Serg

*4l1ma*,                  -    .        ,       ,  -     -  ...

----------


## R9AD

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?14552-%D0%E5%EC%EE%ED%F2-%D3%CC-%E7%E0%EC%E5%ED%E0-%F2%F0%E0%ED%E7%E8%F  1%F2%EE%F0%EE%E2




> 2SC2904 ,    -    ,        . 971     ,      ,           ,         . MRF455 -          .  2SC3133   "" 2SC2078 ,            ,     ,         . -710       150  ,     3133 !             MAIN UNIT ,      ""        .

----------


## R9AD

> , ....  ,    ?    -  ?   " ".        ?      -    .


https://www.einfo.ru/store/2SC2904/
http://mirradio.ru/product_info.php?pro  ducts_id=3335
http://www.efind.ru/icsearch/?search=2SC2904

----------


## RA3AKF

,  726-   ?

----------


## RA3AKF

> (   ).


  .     . 
    -    . 
       ...

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


  ,    . 



> -   .


  .  - ,  ,  .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,      ,      .


-    ? 
    ,      ,       .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,     - ,    -  (   -   ), 
>    ,    .     .


 ,        .      . 



> . , ...


         . 
  ,        .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,   ... 
>    !


 eo     . 
        ,      .

----------


## UN7CDN

> ,  726-   ?


.
 IC-721,725,729,731 ( "")      . ::::

----------

RA3AKF

----------

